# Tabor Chapel - May 2019



## UEP-Wales (May 23, 2019)

*Tabor Congregational Chapel was first built in 1829. It was subsequently rebuilt in 1856 and again in 1876. The 1876 chapel was designed by architect Thomas Thomas of Landore and built in the classical style with gable-entry plan, two stories and a large arch in the facade.

Tabor Chapel is now Grade 2 listed due to the good example of Thomas’s work with the Glorification Arch, unspoilt interior and unusual ironwork.

Costing around £2000 to build, the Tabor Chapel now stands in a very poor state since closing the doors for the final time in January 2002.






We’ve visited this site a number of times but until recently, it has always been well secured. Clearly with the rise of unemployment within the local area, it has now become victim of the usual thefts that are all to common at derelict buildings.

After a few moments outside photographing this once iconic exterior, it was time to make our way inside.






As we climbed to enter the Tabor Chapel, it became quickly apparent that the building was beginning to suffer from water damage - something that isn’t surprising for Wales!

The roof within the initial section is crumbling away, water pours through landing straight onto the wooden floors underneath which has made them very weak in most parts. We found this out the hard way as one of our photographers almost went straight through as we explored this fascinating chapel.











We were a little disappointed when we first glanced inside the now derelict Tabor Chapel. A large part of the property is unsafe to walk on making exploring the chapel a difficult and in some places impossible task. Children’s toys litter the lower floor and all of the stairways are blocked off with a range of toys, wood and other items.

As we carefully climbed down to the lower floor, we opened a door. Expecting to see a small store room or maybe a meeting hall, we were very surprised with what we did in fact discover…











Two chapels were built at this location with the latest being in 1876. The latest was an addition to the 1856 chapel and quickly became the architects most famous work.

Although this part of the chapel was littered with play centre equipment, it still retained its original features and some hidden gems such as an early edition leather bound Welsh Bible, Organ, Pianos, Collection Pots and so much more.

Although this section of Tabor Chapel appears to be of a more sound condition, decay really is hitting the building hard as one of the main windows bows inwards, completely free from the brickwork. Ivy has now penetrated the walls, creeping through any gap possible. We believe it is only a matter of time until nature reclaims this outstanding chapel.
















As we began to leave the chapel, we were stopped by a resident neighbour who was hopeful that we were there in the view of buying the decaying building. She told us that the local council began to do some repair work many years ago but haven’t done anything since. The local residents maintain the grounds the best that they can, looking after the many graves, including the very first Reverend of the chapel.

It appears to us that the local residents are desperate for the Tabor Chapel to be renovated and quickly.*
































*Thanks for looking, as always the full set can be viewed by clicking here!*​


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 23, 2019)

Lovely that nicely done!


----------



## Electric (May 27, 2019)

Nice set and a lovely writeup. Thanks UEP.


----------



## Dmc68 (Jun 2, 2019)

Very nice, such a shame


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 10, 2019)

Ta very much peeps


----------



## Rex50 (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice pics. Are you using a full frame camera? I am learning but struggle with my A6000 with SEL1670z Zeiss lens


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 10, 2019)

Rex50 said:


> Nice pics. Are you using a full frame camera? I am learning but struggle with my A6000 with SEL1670z Zeiss lens



Ta very much 

These ones were taken from my trusty Canon 550d Crop with a 11-16mm wide angle lens. The detail shots were using another crop camera with an 85mm 1.8 lens (some may have been from a 50mm 1.2 lens but I don't think I took that one in here! 

My full frame is reserved for my day job lol! I have a habit of bashing them a little bit in derps and don't fancy it with a 5d IV!

Maybe try something like the Sony E 10-18mm or similar... this is a pricey lens but gives a thought on the type of lens that may help get a wider picture!


----------



## Rex50 (Jun 11, 2019)

I may have to upgrade then as I really struggle in low light. The lens only opens to f4 and was really expensive few years ago (£550 and I am only an amateur!). I did have a an old gen Sony A7 full frame using my current crop lens but didn't perform any better in low light. Do you think an f1.8 be better even using f8? I think mirrorless are getting better 

I know what you mean, I like compact cameras for the ease of getting around these places.


----------



## KJurbex (Aug 14, 2019)

Incredible set of photos, you have a real good eye!


----------

